# [gelöst]wine Programme crashen wegen Audiodev

## flammenflitzer

Beispiel

```
wine Diamantris2.exe

fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x39ef1b0,0x00000000), stub!

err:ole:CoInitializeEx Attempt to change threading model of this apartment from multi-threaded to apartment threaded

ALSA lib conf.c:3314:(snd_config_hooks_call) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_conf_pulse.so

ALSA lib pcm.c:2217:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default

s2.exe: pcm_null.c:142: snd_pcm_null_drop: Assertion `null->state != SND_PCM_STATE_OPEN' failed.

Unhandled Memory Exception Error

```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Tue Aug 14, 2012 6:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## haegar87

Nabend,

ich behaupte dir fehlt pulseaudio, und du hast alsa/wine mit pulseaudio Support kompiliert.

(siehe hierzu: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-916116-start-0.html)

Anderer Fall, aber selber Fehler... 

 *Quote:*   

> Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_conf_pulse.so

 

Grüße,

haegar87

----------

## flammenflitzer

pulseaudio läuft.

```
ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.25-r1  USE="ffmpeg libsamplerate pulseaudio -debug -jack -speex"
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ ldd $(which alsamixer) 

        linux-vdso.so.1 (0x00007fffb31ff000)

        libformw.so.5 => /usr/lib64/libformw.so.5 (0x00007eff85990000)

        libmenuw.so.5 => /usr/lib64/libmenuw.so.5 (0x00007eff85787000)

        libpanelw.so.5 => /usr/lib64/libpanelw.so.5 (0x00007eff85583000)

        libncursesw.so.5 => /lib64/libncursesw.so.5 (0x00007eff85322000)

        libasound.so.2 => /usr/lib64/libasound.so.2 (0x00007eff85042000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x00007eff84d4e000)

        libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x00007eff84b31000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007eff8478a000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x00007eff84586000)

        librt.so.1 => /lib64/librt.so.1 (0x00007eff8437d000)

        /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007eff85ba1000)
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ ls -l /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_conf_pulse.so 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 5984 11. Aug 18:57 /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_conf_pulse.so
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ grep SND /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v \#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_KCTL_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCSP=m

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_ALOOP=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_MTPAV=m

CONFIG_SND_MTS64=m

CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP_MODE=1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ENABLE_REALTEK_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m
```

```

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ grep SOUND /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v \#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ cat /etc/asound.conf

cat: /etc/asound.conf: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ cat ~/.asoundrc

cat: /home/olaf/.asoundrc: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ lsmod | grep snd

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     22094  4 

snd_hda_codec_realtek    54831  1 

snd_hda_intel          22881  6 

snd_hda_codec          88980  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcsp                7637  2 

snd_hwdep               5508  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                63429  5 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcsp

snd_timer              17755  1 snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          6909  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm
```

----------

## firefly

32Bit oder 64Bit system?

wine ist eine 32Bit binary.

Vermutlich wird eine 32Bit Fassung von libasound_module_conf_pulse.so benötigt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich das nicht mit

```
[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20120520-r2  USE="alsa -development"
```

Kann das der Bug sein? https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417289

----------

## firefly

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Habe ich das nicht mit
> 
> ```
> [ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20120520-r2  USE="alsa -development"
> ```
> ...

 

Ja da ist die 32Bit Fassung enthalten. Scheint der genannte Bug zu sein.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Der ist doch schon alt.

```
2012-05-23
```

 Das der noch nicht behoben wurde. Muß ich wohl abwarten.

----------

## flammenflitzer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7059586.html?sid=03e4d4d55ec281aec28142452d2513fe#7059586

funktioniert. Danke.

----------

